# Can I run an HDMI cable in a crawl space?



## Keith1717 (Aug 17, 2016)

I am looking to run an HDMI cable inside the interior wall of my fireplace then through a crawlspace to a receiver in the basement. The run will be no longer then 25 feet. Can I just use a regular exterior grade hdmi cable or do I need something more specific? Any other suggestions to this novice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Regular HDMI will do it.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Look for a CL3 rating. Not all HDMI cables can be run in wall.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Shouldn't be an issue. I have a 50' Monoprice Redmere HDMI cable running from the family room into the crawlspace, up and over a lower level bathroom into a utility room, where it connects to the rear of an HDMI wall plate for a front projector. Works fine.


----------



## Keith1717 (Aug 17, 2016)

The crawlspace is not protected from the cold. Will there be any signal loss


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Keith1717 said:


> The crawlspace is not protected from the cold. Will there be any signal loss


My kitchen has a crawl space and I have about 20 feet of hdmi running through it. I'm in Manitoba where Winters can get down to -40 or so.... I can't say I have noticed any signal loss.


----------

